# Gibson Hummingbird



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a beautiful guitar, no doubt about it. It does have one flaw though, causing me not to order one. It's at the bottom of the spec listing.


Neck
Wood Species: Mahogany
Pieces: 1

Details
Truss Rod: Single Action
Profile: Round
Thickness at Fret 1: 2.07cm / .815"
Other Materials: Franklin Titebond 50, hot hide glue neck joint
Average Weight: .413kg / .911lb

Peg Head
Type: CF-100
Inlay: MOP
Logo: MOP Gibson Block and Crown
Headstock Angle: 17 degrees
Tonal, Resonant, and/or Technical Effect: Compound Dovetail neck joint for resonance distribution throughout guitar

Neck Fit
Joint Angle: 3 degrees
Type: Compound Dovetail
Adhesive: Hot hide glue
Gauges Used: Short Scale Pitch Gauge, Rule
Nut
Material: Bone
Width: 4.38 cm / 1.725"
Slots: E: 0.053
A: 0.042
D: 0.032
G: 0.024 
B: 0.016 
e: 0.012

Fingerboard
Wood Species: Rosewood
Pieces: 1

Fingerboard Details
Radius: 30.48 cm / 12 "
Frets: 20
Nut/End of Board: 4.38cm / 1.725" @ nut, 5.70cm / 2.25" @ end of board
Scale: 62.865cm / 24.75"
Binding: Single Ply Cream
Side Dots (Color): Black

Fingerboard Inlays
Style: Paralellogram
Material: Mother of Pearl
Average Weight: 118.38gr / 4.176oz
Price: $5400.00 CDN


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Fortunately, for you, the name on the headstock doesn't make a difference.
There are many affordable ones out there.
Epiphone - Hummingbird Pro Acoustic/Electric


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey @vadsy does this shock you?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have thought about the Epiphone one. Do you know the difference in the two?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

Quality?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Quality?


I know there is not $5000.00 difference between the two guitars but there has got to be a few things, like the quality of the wood, tuners, etc. I would like to try them side by side. I knew about the Hummingbird when I was a kid. My brother drove a stock car named after that guitar.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Hey @vadsy does this shock you?


As usual, I am appalled but a tad busy so I wasn't quick on the draw. Thanks for the heads up.

It looks like Steadly woke up today wanting to slag Gibson in any way he could and since his first thread failed I'm guessing this is a nice passive aggressive followup.

ps- in all seriousness I don't care but I like participating and contributing


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Quality?


Randomly


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> It seems you've come a long way. Congrats.


Not really. I have always liked some of the Gibson acoustics. I still feel the same way about their electric lineup and their marketing ploys.

Their highest price acoustic is around $6500.00 USD while their most expensive solid body electric is in the $12,000.00 range. I think there is more labour in making a top acoustic than an electric and even if you add in the few extra parts, it doesn't add up to an extra $6000.00 USD. For the guy that understands this and still pays, that's fine; blow your brains out but for the little guy saving his nickels and gets taken in by this type of marketing, I feel sorry them.

However, I recognize they are not the only shady marketers in the business world, just one of the worst that I know of. So, now what do you think of my opinion? Have I gone up or down in your estimation?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm always hesitant to make comments like this because I love guitars...except thrasher, hockey stick guitars - I don't like them ;-). I'm far from a Gibson hater, and would love to own a couple, but even more so than the electrics, the Gibson acoustics are so hit and miss I'd have trouble parting with my money for one. My cousin owns a Songwriter Deluxe cutaway that's one of the best sounding acoustics I've played - Gibson or otherwise - but for every great sounding one I've tried, there are 10 I wouldn't trade my old Fender La Brea for.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

b-nads said:


> I'm always hesitant to make comments like this because I love guitars...except thrasher, hockey stick guitars - I don't like them ;-). I'm far from a Gibson hater, and would love to own a couple, but even more so than the electrics, the Gibson acoustics are so hit and miss I'd have trouble parting with my money for one. My cousin owns a Songwriter Deluxe cutaway that's one of the best sounding acoustics I've played - Gibson or otherwise - but for every great sounding one I've tried, there are 10 I wouldn't trade my old Fender La Brea for.


I have heard the same stories and some of them are undoubtedly true. However, I have asked people who have had negative results with acoustics and when pressed for details about new strings or old, tuning, setup, etc, etc., I have often got vague replies to my questions. I have found you have to take a lot of feedback with a grain of salt. 

On the other hand, you must have gotten a very good Fender. Congrats on finding one you love.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Not good at all, actually - that should give you some idea. 

Honestly, I've never played a such inconsistent brand - Boucher and Richards were both inconsistent across models, but not as frequently as Gibsons. I've played many Gibsons with new strings that simply did not resonate - factory set-ups. Don't get me wrong - I've played some amazing Gibson acoustics that I would have bought had I the disposable income (that includes a Hummingbird I tried in a shop in Edmonton).

My Fender is kept out of sentimentality ;-)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> No, I mean that you actually want to judge a guitar by playing it rather than just be reading the spec sheets.


You've been misled, m'boy. I always play a guitar I plan on buying. I do check the specs first though to see if it's going to be playable for me. The first thing I check is the neck width. If it's too narrow, I just move on. If it's okay, then I go onto the next item and so on and so on. It's a bit like buying a car. You know what you want so you look for something with those specs and then you go and give it a test drive or two before making up your mind.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You've been misled, m'boy. I always play a guitar I plan on buying. I do check the specs first though to see if it's going to be playable for me. The first thing I check is the neck width. If it's too narrow, I just move on. If it's okay, then I go onto the next item and so on and so on. It's a bit like buying a car. You know what you want so you look for something with those specs and then you go and give it a test drive or two before making up your mind.


You take too long to get to the 'test drive' and imma say it again, although its been said here before, I don't think you actually play guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been in the fortunate minority I guess - every Gibson I've owned (well, all three) are exceptional instruments. Two I bought sight-unseen.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

b-nads said:


> I'm always hesitant to make comments like this because I love guitars...except thrasher, hockey stick guitars - I don't like them ;-). I'm far from a Gibson hater, and would love to own a couple, but even more so than the electrics, the Gibson acoustics are so hit and miss I'd have trouble parting with my money for one. My cousin owns a Songwriter Deluxe cutaway that's one of the best sounding acoustics I've played - Gibson or otherwise - but for every great sounding one I've tried, there are 10 I wouldn't trade my old Fender La Brea for.


I have a friend that owns an older cutaway songwriter as well and I think its an amazing sounding and playing guitar. And I don't have much love for Gibson acoustics.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I have thought about the Epiphone one. Do you know the difference in the two?


 DO SOME RESEARCH!!!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

bolero said:


> DO SOME RESEARCH!!!


 I think that's what he's attempting here.

I own a Gibson WM-45 , think J-45 with less bling. Sounds great, plays great. Always babied. Recently needed to get the braces all reglued. I do maintain and hydrate properly. 

I owned a non pickup Epi hummingbird, sold it when I didn't have space. Was a good guitar. I will probably buy another but with a pickup built in.

Playability I believe is equal. Quality consistency on Asian Epis is pretty good right now, but play them first to make sure. I believe fit and finish is better on Asian jobs. Obviously the finishes are different, but not necessarily better or worse. I don't think the Epi is made with all solid wood, but rather a laminate side and back with solid top. 

Greg Keelor plays an Epi hummingbird. Probably an old one based off the wear.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> I think that's what he's attempting here.
> 
> I own a Gibson WM-45 , think J-45 with less bling. Sounds great, plays great. Always babied. Recently needed to get the braces all reglued. I do maintain and hydrate properly.
> 
> ...


He's far from doing research, he is more or less trying to start a thread to shit on Gibson. @Steadfastly His modus operandi for many years now. The 'do some research' response by bolero is just a take on Steadly's similar response when he's been asked to provide details on his various posts.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I have thought about the Epiphone one. Do you know the difference in the two?


Hmmmm...

Almost everything other than the name and the cosmetics. 

Wood quality
Laminate vs solid
Handmade and hand-scalloped bracing vs CNC 
Scale length
Nut width
Nut and saddle material
Finish
Sound

I've played a couple Hummingbird Vintages and they are fantastic instruments. The sound and tone of them may not appeal to everyone, but they are definitely high grade, beautiful guitars. They ring out nicely and are lightly built and resonant like crazy. Most Epi 'Birds that I try are nice guitars. Decent. They get the job done, but they sound tight and boxy compared to the Gibson. You can hear the difference on the first strum.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> DO SOME RESEARCH!!!


I was really looking for some professional opinion, so that's why I asked you.MJF$#


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I was really looking for some professional opinion, so that's why I asked you.MJF$#


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


>


The best part is, I gave him a serious answer, having played multiple examples of both, but he has me on ignore because I swore in one of his threads. 

I mostly replied to give a somewhat informative answer for any hapless user who searches for HB information on the forum and runs across Steadly's shitposts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> The best part is, I gave him a serious answer, having played multiple examples of both, but he has me on ignore because I swore in one of his threads.
> 
> I mostly replied to give a somewhat informative answer for any hapless user who searches for HB information on the forum and runs across Steadly's shitposts.


He's a special character for sure. I don't think his goal was to learn anything, he does that on his own by checking out the specs. His goal was to get another thread going that talked about Gibson and could potentially be used to shit on the company. This is a guy who HATES on Gibson constantly and can't resist it, like myself he may have mental issues. I also believe this is a dude who wants a high end Gibson super bad but he's hiding in the closet. Sad.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> He's a special character for sure. I don't think his goal was to learn anything, he does that on his own by checking out the specs. His goal was to get another thread going that talked about Gibson and could potentially be used to shit on the company. This is a guy who HATES on Gibson constantly and can't resist it, like myself he may have mental issues. I also believe this is a dude who wants a high end Gibson super bad but he's hiding in the closet. Sad.


He wants one sooooo badly it must hurt.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

jdto said:


> I mostly replied to give a somewhat informative answer for any hapless user who searches for HB information on the forum


I'm kind of hapless but I wasn't looking for any info on the Hummingbird per se.
I did however, appreciate your post. It was informative and interesting regardless of the OP's motives.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> He's a special character for sure. I don't think his goal was to learn anything, he does that on his own by checking out the specs. His goal was to get another thread going that talked about Gibson and could potentially be used to shit on the company. This is a guy who HATES on Gibson constantly and can't resist it, like myself he may have mental issues. I also believe this is a dude who wants a high end Gibson super bad but he's hiding in the closet. Sad.


You must be reading too much between the lines or maybe just hoping what you believe is true.
I didn't get the sense that Steadly was doing anything untoward.
Maybe try this trick - pretend someone else is posting and see if you feel the same.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> You must be reading too much between the lines or maybe just hoping what you believe is true.
> I didn't get the sense that Steadly was doing anything untoward.
> Maybe try this trick - pretend someone else is posting and see if you feel the same.


I like it when you chime in.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I like it when you chime in.


Can't let you have all the fun.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I was really looking for some professional opinion, so that's why I asked you.MJF$#


 oh come on now, really?

you are the master of searching for stuff on the internet, on any kind of wild topic, and then posting it here as if you are an authority

in your first post, you pasted the *thorough* specs of the Gibson.....tell me you can't take 10 seconds to google the specs on the Epiphone: and you are just a poor hapless soul, innocently looking for advice on this forum

" oh, pray tell, what is the difference between the Gibson and the Epiphone? "

btw I am not attacking you in any way, just making an observation; it is rather humorous. I do enjoy reading your posts, don't take this as being negative


----------



## Kenute (Dec 31, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> This is a beautiful guitar, no doubt about it. It does have one flaw though, causing me not to order one. It's at the bottom of the spec listing.
> 
> 
> Neck
> ...


Hi Steadfastly. I tried one out recently at L&M; nice to play and great sound. I noticed the pick guard was lifting off. I don't understand why Gibson has not addressed this recurring problem. 5400.00 is too much to pay for poor quality. Regards, Kenute


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> oh come on now, really?
> 
> you are the master of searching for stuff on the internet, on any kind of wild topic, and then posting it here as if you are an authority
> 
> ...


All true. However closely one looks at specs, it is difficult to get a real sense of the differences until you play them side by side in the same room. I was hoping someone might have done so.

And thanks for the positive post...................I think.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> All true. However closely one looks at specs, it is difficult to get a real sense of the differences until you play them side by side in the same room. I was hoping someone might have done so.
> 
> And thanks for the positive post...................I think.


I'm a big fan of the original Gibson Hummingbird. My dad had a late 60's hummingbird that sounded beautiful. I'm not a fan of the Hummingbird that Gibson sells now. Its a horrible orangy color and not the original red and the tone although not bad doesn't excite me. I was playing one in L&M a few months ago and I did pick up the Epiphone version to do a brief sided by side. The Epiphone was a complete pile of junk in my opinion. It felt like a toy. Very thin and sterile sounding next to the more expensive Gibson. I'd love to try the "True Vintage" version to see if its more accurate to the original. Not sure I'd buy one though as you can pretty much get a 60's HB for cheaper or the same as what the True Vintage costs.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Gibson makes some BEAUTIFUL guitars, no doubt about it. I personally would love this: Gibson Guitar: Bob Dylan SJ-200 Player's Edition but sadly I simply don't have $5,000 US to spend at this time. I will just have to keep my Epiphone EJ200 for the time being, but that isn't a bad thing! I actually love my EJ. I love the sound of it, I love the feel of it, I love the look of it and I love the fact that I don't worry about it! I keep it hanging on the wall of my living room and rarely worry about humidity etc. Sometimes in the dead of winter I may bring a humidifier into the room during the day while I'm at work. I drag it out on the porch with me, I drag it to friends houses, I'm not rough with it by any means but I also don't worry if something happens either. I've had it for about 10yrs now and still like to play it.

That said, if you really have a hankering for a Gibson, just keep haunting Kijiji. Lots of players out there buy new guitars they probably shouldn't have, or run into situations where they need the money way more than they need the guitar. Often times they have kept the guitars pristine too. So, wait, watch, and when a Dove (or whatever floats your boat) and make an offer. The worst they can say is no, but sometimes you'll be surprised at the price you might get.

Good luck.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

Off brands can be fun especially when you dont need a bank loan to purchase one and they possibly sound better.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Bottleneck Hummingbird:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I have heard the same stories and some of them are undoubtedly true. However, I have asked people who have had negative results with acoustics and when pressed for details about new strings or old, tuning, setup, etc, etc., I have often got vague replies to my questions. I have found you have to take a lot of feedback with a grain of salt.
> 
> On the other hand, you must have gotten a very good Fender. Congrats on finding one you love.


Especially when the sound of an acoustic guitar is such a subjective thing.


----------

